# Este policía PREDICE una OLA de CRIMEN en España



## Chihiro (17 Oct 2022)

Impresionante discurso de Samuel Vázquez donde explica primero de donde viene el gran problema que existen en las grandes ciudades por culpa de las nuevas bandas juveniles. Y finalmente se despacha diciendo que Barcelona ya es una ciudad sin ley y que Madrid o Bilbao serán las siguientes.
También nos compara con Francia y Suecia y con las próximas zonas NO-GO que se están creando en nuestro país.

Uffff 15 minutos donde se despacha a gusto.


----------



## hartman (17 Oct 2022)

nuehtroh niñoh.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (17 Oct 2022)

Chihiro dijo:


> Impresionante discurso de Samuel Vázquez donde explica primero de donde viene el gran problema que existen en las grandes ciudades por culpa de las nuevas bandas juveniles. Y finalmente se despacha diciendo que Barcelona ya es una ciudad sin ley y que Madrid o Bilbao serán las siguientes.
> También nos compara con Francia y Suecia y con las próximas zonas NO-GO que se están creando en nuestro país.
> 
> Uffff 15 minutos donde se despacha a gusto.



Pero pega el video jodido vago!


----------



## serie de netflix (17 Oct 2022)

¿ahora llaman "bandas juveniles" a las bandas de MENAS o LATINAS?


----------



## Gorrino (17 Oct 2022)

Chihiro dijo:


> Impresionante discurso de Samuel Vázquez donde explica primero de donde viene el gran problema que existen en las grandes ciudades por culpa de las nuevas bandas juveniles. Y finalmente se despacha diciendo que Barcelona ya es una ciudad sin ley y que Madrid o Bilbao serán las siguientes.
> También nos compara con Francia y Suecia y con las próximas zonas NO-GO que se están creando en nuestro país.
> 
> Uffff 15 minutos donde se despacha a gusto.



QUÉ CORRA A PEDIR LA BAJA COMO BUEN POLICÍA ES UN VAGO QUE QUIERE COBRAR COMO POLICÍA PERO NO DAR LA CARA COMO TAL. TODOS LOS POLICÍAS SON IGUALES.


----------



## Alberto1989 (17 Oct 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Pero pega el video jodido vago!



Absolutamente brutal. Gran exposición de qué pasa cuando se promueve el mal, y se castiga el bien.


----------



## agroman (17 Oct 2022)

serie de netflix dijo:


> ¿ahora llaman "bandas juveniles" a las bandas de MENAS o LATINAS?




Es porque los jovenes se este pais son cada vez mas latinos y menas


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (17 Oct 2022)

agroman dijo:


> Es porque los jovenes se este pais son cada vez mas latinos y menas



Tecnicamente son españoles pero corre mas sangre de Atahualpa por sus venas que de Hernan Cortes.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (17 Oct 2022)

Tranquilos, aún estamos a tiempo de arreglarlo a base de cunetas y furia porcina.


----------



## Recio (17 Oct 2022)

Al negroc de podemos y al niñato socialisto les ha dejado el culo como el pozo de Darzava


----------



## Chihiro (17 Oct 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Pero pega el video jodido vago!



He tenido que salir corriendo y he pulsado en Publicar sin ni siquiera mirar lo que había escrito, menos mal que siempre hay foreros dispuestos a rectificar.


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (17 Oct 2022)

He visto.el.video brutal es poco.

El negro de Podemos.....

Sin comentarios


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (17 Oct 2022)

Después de escuchar este video....

No tengo ninguna duda que aquí en España viene una guerra


----------



## Paobas (17 Oct 2022)

Shures, de verdad os sorprende eso? Os parece algo descabellado que el hecho de llenar Occidente de tercermundistas marrones, más marrones y menos iba a tener sus repercusiones de forma negativa? A alguien le pilla por sorpresa algo así?
Porque si alguno de vosotros está sorprendido es tonto, progre o las dos cosas.


----------



## Teofrasto (17 Oct 2022)

Esto se ve, subes a un vagón del metro de Barcelona y 70% gente extranjera, muchos con mal aspecto, tatuajes, mal vestidos y peor aseados, con miradas de ser delincuentes o estar próximos a serlo.


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (17 Oct 2022)

Teofrasto dijo:


> Esto se ve, subes a un vagón del metro de Barcelona y 70% gente extranjera, muchos con mal aspecto, tatuajes, mal vestidos y peor aseados, con miradas de ser delincuentes o estar próximos a serlo.



Y no solo en el metro.


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (17 Oct 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Tecnicamente son españoles pero corre mas sangre de Atahualpa por sus venas que de Hernan Cortes.



Administrativamente, diría yo.


----------



## FilibustHero (17 Oct 2022)

serie de netflix dijo:


> ¿ahora llaman "bandas juveniles" a las bandas de MENAS o LATINAS?



Asociaciones no gubernamentales de personas de cierta edad que a veces hacen cosas.


----------



## Villalón (17 Oct 2022)

Guau, el madero... Podría quitarle el puesto a Rappel.

Que disfruten de la moronegrada que ellos mismos han permitido que se instale aquí por obedecer órdenes de arriba de dejarlos pasar. Lidiar con los amegos no va a ser lo mismo que parar a Pepe García a las dos de la madrugada para abrirle el coche y tocarle los cojones bien tocados.


----------



## Furymundo (17 Oct 2022)

todo un guru
ve el futuro
mis respetos por el
porque vi su discurso
y me parecio impecable

pero cualquier burbujo te lo pudo predecir MUCHO ANTES


----------



## Antiparticula (17 Oct 2022)

Ya lo predijo Ayuso en 2020.


----------



## Dj Puesto (17 Oct 2022)

Lo peor de todo es la indefensión, el concepto de legítima defensa no existe, si te atracan les tienes que dar la cartera porque el concepto de legítima defensa en este país no existe, te van a denunciar por lesiones y aunque haya testigos (si es que se quieren mojar) seguramente pringues por lesiones y el robo.... igual los testigos lo que cuentan es "vimos una conversación entre 3 moritos empezaron a discutir y este señor le pegó un puñetazo" normalmente te toca soltar la pasta a ti, si te inflan "insolvente".

Y en el caso particular de los moritos... te vienen 3 "chavales" que su DNI pone 17,5 años pero aparentan 20 vaia vaia ahí si les cruzas la cara la cosa se pone todavía más fea igual hasta vas a prisión.

Que están muy bien todos estos hilos de preparacionismo de navaja extensible discreta, aprende a desarmar un oponente etc etc pero hay que tener cojones para usar la navaja y no por el hecho de pinchar con ella, sino que las consecuencias de ello son peligrosas, en EEUU le pegas 2 tiros a un negro que te asalta con una navaja y el caso se cierra rápido, aquí como mínimo te vas a comer 3 años de juicio con la intriga de que va a ser de ti.


----------



## Lukatovic (17 Oct 2022)

Deberían permitir la libre posesión de armas a quién tenga por ejemplo diez años cotizados.


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (17 Oct 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Pero pega el video jodido vago!



Este hombre está predicando en el desierto. No se va a hacer absolutamente nada. Estamos ya en el sálvese quien pueda.


----------



## Aeneas (17 Oct 2022)

Éste participó en un directo con utbh hablando del tema de los polis del ariete y también dijo que lo hicieron todo bien y que no les iba a pasar nada. De momento van los 6 a juicio, otra cosa es que se vayan de rositas.

Se pueden intuir cosas a corto plazo, pero los pitonisos con ganas de llamar la atención ya cansan.


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (17 Oct 2022)

Dj Puesto dijo:


> Lo peor de todo es la indefensión, el concepto de legítima defensa no existe, si te atracan les tienes que dar la cartera porque el concepto de legítima defensa en este país no existe, te van a denunciar por lesiones y aunque haya testigos (si es que se quieren mojar) seguramente pringues por lesiones y el robo.... igual los testigos lo que cuentan es "vimos una conversación entre 3 moritos empezaron a discutir y este señor le pegó un puñetazo" normalmente te toca soltar la pasta a ti, si te inflan "insolvente".
> 
> Y en el caso particular de los moritos... te vienen 3 "chavales" que su DNI pone 17,5 años pero aparentan 20 vaia vaia ahí si les cruzas la cara la cosa se pone todavía más fea igual hasta vas a prisión.
> 
> Que están muy bien todos estos hilos de preparacionismo de navaja extensible discreta, aprende a desarmar un oponente etc etc pero hay que tener cojones para usar la navaja y no por el hecho de pinchar con ella, sino que las consecuencias de ello son peligrosas, en EEUU le pegas 2 tiros a un negro que te asalta con una navaja y el caso se cierra rápido, aquí como mínimo te vas a comer 3 años de juicio con la intriga de que va a ser de ti.



En España, si te defiendes el sistema te va a machacar. Lo mejor, si te ves en un lío y hay heridos o algo peor, lo mejor es quitarse de enmedio. Desaparecer a toda velocidad. Como intervenga el Estado estás jodido.


----------



## Baubens2 (17 Oct 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Después de escuchar este video....
> 
> No tengo ninguna duda que aquí en España viene una guerra



Quedaremos para darnos de ostias al age of empires...


----------



## pepetemete (17 Oct 2022)

Los agendistas quieren caos, hay que reducir población COMO SEA!


----------



## harrysas (17 Oct 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Pero pega el video jodido vago!



Asi se habla


----------



## César92 (17 Oct 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Shures, de verdad os sorprende eso? Os parece algo descabellado que el hecho de llenar Occidente de tercermundistas marrones, más marrones y menos iba a tener sus repercusiones de forma negativa? A alguien le pilla por sorpresa algo así?
> Porque si alguno de vosotros está sorprendido es tonto, progre o las dos cosas.



En este foro no sé, pero que la gente cree que la multiculturalidad es la auténtica salud, sí. Sólo hay que ver los resultados de las elecciones para ver que la auténtica epidemia en Europa es la estupidez.


----------



## César92 (17 Oct 2022)

Demonio de Tasmania dijo:


> Administrativamente, diría yo.



¿No sería más indicado el término "jurídicamente"?


----------



## olalai (17 Oct 2022)

Dj Puesto dijo:


> Lo peor de todo es la indefensión, el concepto de legítima defensa no existe, si te atracan les tienes que dar la cartera porque el concepto de legítima defensa en este país no existe, te van a denunciar por lesiones y aunque haya testigos (si es que se quieren mojar) seguramente pringues por lesiones y el robo.... igual los testigos lo que cuentan es "vimos una conversación entre 3 moritos empezaron a discutir y este señor le pegó un puñetazo" normalmente te toca soltar la pasta a ti, si te inflan "insolvente".
> 
> Y en el caso particular de los moritos... te vienen 3 "chavales" que su DNI pone 17,5 años pero aparentan 20 vaia vaia ahí si les cruzas la cara la cosa se pone todavía más fea igual hasta vas a prisión.
> 
> Que están muy bien todos estos hilos de preparacionismo de navaja extensible discreta, aprende a desarmar un oponente etc etc pero hay que tener cojones para usar la navaja y no por el hecho de pinchar con ella, sino que las consecuencias de ello son peligrosas, en EEUU le pegas 2 tiros a un negro que te asalta con una navaja y el caso se cierra rápido, aquí como mínimo te vas a comer 3 años de juicio con la intriga de que va a ser de ti.



Pues si, como nos sucedió a nosotros con una fulana que creiamos que era empleada del hogar, casi la ruina por el puto contrato y la ley como si fuera a favor de ellos. Vamos, que indemniza al hijoputa maleante, págate abogados, pasa tu calvario personal y descubre que las leyes al menos en lo laboral, iran en contra tuya como empleador. Desquiciante. Nos salvó el juez que quiso acuerdo de última hora sin entrar a sala y que ella no actua/chantajea/chulea bien bajo presión.
Ya acuden a este paraiso para delincuentes sabiendo que tienen sus ventajas porque son unos "pobres desgraciados". Con este y otros temas, es así de fácil cargarse un país que podria ser maravilloso


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (17 Oct 2022)

César92 dijo:


> ¿No sería más indicado el término "jurídicamente"?



También.


----------



## Paobas (17 Oct 2022)

Demonio de Tasmania dijo:


> Administrativamente, diría yo.



Yo a esos, si me los encuentro en Polonia, no puedo llamarles compatriotas. Para mí no lo son. Si ser español se reduce a un hecho administrativo, sin más, despojado de herencia cultural, genética y antropológica me da igual serlo, la verdad.


----------



## César92 (17 Oct 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> todo un guru
> ve el futuro
> mis respetos por el
> porque vi su discurso
> ...



En 2008 ya se veía venir. El problema es que la chusma ha votado, una y otra vez, ser invadidos. Y aquí estamos, entre izquierdistas pro invasión y derechistas que si ven a un senegalés con la bandera de España y una Biblia en la mano ya lo consideran más español que Quevedo.

Yo sólo espero que todos los hijos de la gran puta que han colaborado con esto acaben con el cuello rajado en manos de la moronegrada.


----------



## Paobas (17 Oct 2022)

Teofrasto dijo:


> Esto se ve, subes a un vagón del metro de Barcelona y 70% gente extranjera, muchos con mal aspecto, tatuajes, mal vestidos y peor aseados, con miradas de ser delincuentes o estar próximos a serlo.



Da las gracias a la clase política de este país y a parte de la sociedad, que es lo que ha querido.


----------



## César92 (17 Oct 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> Ya lo predijo Ayuso en 2020.



Y los partidos tercerposicionistas ya lo predecían (avisaban, mejor dicho) en 2008, incluso antes. Pero claro, son fascistas y tal...


----------



## César92 (17 Oct 2022)

Lukatovic dijo:


> Deberían permitir la libre posesión de armas a quién tenga por ejemplo diez años cotizados.



Debería ser legal la formación de milicias armadas. Si el estado, con las FCSE, no quiere cumplir con su deber, debería el pueblo poder armarse y expulsar al INVASOR.


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (17 Oct 2022)

olalai dijo:


> Pues si, como nos sucedió a nosotros con una fulana que creiamos que era empleada del hogar, casi la ruina por el puto contrato y la ley como si fuera a favor de ellos. Vamos, que indemniza al hijoputa maleante, págate abogados, pasa tu calvario personal y descubre que las leyes al menos en lo laboral, iran en contra tuya como empleador. Desquiciante. Nos salvó el juez que quiso acuerdo de última hora sin entrar a sala y que ella no actua/chantajea/chulea bien bajo presión.
> Ya acuden a este paraiso para delincuentes sabiendo que tienen sus ventajas porque son unos "pobres desgraciados". Con este y otros temas, es así de fácil cargarse un país que podria ser maravilloso



Coincido con su comentario. España podría ser la ostia como país, pero lo están convirtiendo en una mierda pinchada en un palo. Soy muy pesimista con respecto al futuro de nuestro país.

De las empleadas de hogar están preparando una ley por la que no podrás rescindirles el contrato sin causa muy justificada. Vamos, que tendrás que cambiarte de ciudad para prescindir de los servicios de alguna de éstas o meterte a monje. Actualmente es casi imposible encontrar a una española que quiera hacer esta tarea, casi todas vienen de Iberoamérica. Y para cuidar a las personas mayores, ya es que flipas.

Yo prefiero hacer las cosas de mi casa, quitarme mi mierda y hacer mi cama que contratar a nadie para que me lo haga y menos como está el patio. Y si no hay comida preparada, me como un bocadillo de atún o me frío un huevo y a tomar por culo. Si los españoles no fuéramos tan señoritos, no quisiera servicio doméstico cualquier tonto que tiene un sueldecito un poco por encima de la media, no fuéramos tanto a los bares, nos iría mucho mejor.

Es penoso ver a las 8 de la mañana cuando llego a mi trabajo, todos los bares petados de gente tomándose el café y los churros. Joder, desayunad en vuestra casa, pedazo de vagos. Yo me levanto a las 6 para desayunar en condiciones en mi casa y paso de tomarme una mierda de café y dos churros asquerosos y aceitosos en cualquier bareto Paco del centro a 3,50 €, donde te espanta el olor a fritanga. Y luego dicen que no hay dinero en este país... Me cago en la leche.


----------



## zapatitos (17 Oct 2022)

Chihiro dijo:


> Impresionante discurso de Samuel Vázquez donde explica primero de donde viene el gran problema que existen en las grandes ciudades por culpa de las nuevas bandas juveniles. Y finalmente se despacha diciendo que Barcelona ya es una ciudad sin ley y que Madrid o Bilbao serán las siguientes.
> También nos compara con Francia y Suecia y con las próximas zonas NO-GO que se están creando en nuestro país.
> 
> Uffff 15 minutos donde se despacha a gusto.




¿Y donde estaba este señor cuando todos sus compañeros perseguían con saña como si fueran unos delincuentes a la gente normal que iba con su bocata a trabajar o iba a comprar al supermercado poniendo un millón y medio de propuestas a sanción a esa gente normal que eran completamente ilegales?

¿Tiene algún impresionante discurso sobre ese asunto?

Saludos.


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (17 Oct 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Yo a esos, si me los encuentro en Polonia, no puedo llamarles compatriotas. Para mí no lo son. Si ser español se reduce a un hecho administrativo, sin más, despojado de herencia cultural, genética y antropológica me da igual serlo, la verdad.



A exactamente me pasa igual. Lo que tiene todo el mundo no vale nada, por lo que la nacionalidad española si la regalan, no debe valer mucho. Lo que tiene que valer es el Ius sanguinis y no el Ius soli. Ese es el talón de aquiles de las memocracias postmodernas, lo que acabará llevándolas a la ruina, porque una vez que desapezcan los últimos restos del estado-nación, todo será una cacofonía gobernada por déspotas.


----------



## Charbonnier (17 Oct 2022)

No habla de una ola. Una ola es algo que viene y luego se va. 

Habla de que se va a instalar y echar raices un nivel de delincuencia tremendo. 

Lo que ya se está empezado a ver por el tipo de delitos que se cometen.


----------



## Skywalker22 (17 Oct 2022)

Todo esto comenzó hace ya años con el lavado de cerebro aquel de los medios y en los colegios y otros centros educativos sobre la igualdad de todos los seres humanos.
Todos somos iguales, no hay diferencias naturales entre un descendiente de Moztezuma y un finlandés. Las diferencias que vemos son culturales, etc.
Y esa ingeniería social funcionó, aunque solo en apariencia, porque en realidad la gente cada vez es más racista y cada vez lo disimula menos.
Falta una chispa para que la gente se líe a hostias.


----------



## latoso (17 Oct 2022)

¿Y se da cuenta ahora? Hace veintitantos años fue de las primeras conclusiones inevitables e inexorables que saqué (y cualquiera que no sea un rojo  SUBNORMAL) cuando presencié por la calle con mucho ASCO y por primera vez en mi vida a un tiraflechas atahualpa real de carne y hueso. Fue algo parecido a desembarcar de la Pinta, la Niña o la Santa Maria como hace 500 años y encontrarme sin previo aviso a "eso". Aún hoy sigo sin acostumbrarme a verlos.

Invadir este pais de panchi-moro-negros ha sido un acto de guerra, genocidio y destrucción de la rojada (como todo lo que hacen) al servicio de enemigos y elites internacionales que pagaremos muy caro. El 99% de españoles y occidentales es profundamente SUBNORMAL, así que solo una guerraza facha de exterminio podría revertir esto.


----------



## Furymundo (17 Oct 2022)

César92 dijo:


> Debería ser legal la formación de milicias armadas. *Si el estado, con las FCSE,* no quiere cumplir con su deber, debería el pueblo poder armarse y expulsar al INVASOR.



tienen miedo de que les expulsemos a ellos tambien


----------



## Comandante otto (17 Oct 2022)

Anglosionista que bueno verte


----------



## octopodiforme (17 Oct 2022)

Yo os pregunto: ¿preferís una ciudad sin ley o una ciudad con ley y los policías hostigando a la gente que sale de casa o no lleva mascarilla?

Si ha de ser sin ley, sea sin ley. Lucharemos nosotros. No os asociéis con el crimen organizado, sea privado o estatal.


----------



## eL PERRO (17 Oct 2022)

Chihiro dijo:


> Impresionante discurso de Samuel Vázquez donde explica primero de donde viene el gran problema que existen en las grandes ciudades por culpa de las nuevas bandas juveniles. Y finalmente se despacha diciendo que Barcelona ya es una ciudad sin ley y que Madrid o Bilbao serán las siguientes.
> También nos compara con Francia y Suecia y con las próximas zonas NO-GO que se están creando en nuestro país.
> 
> Uffff 15 minutos donde se despacha a gusto.



Dile que poniendole a los moronegros una pulserica despaña se soluciona todo

Y si las cosas se ponen feas no pasa nada. Votando a los negros de NEGROBOCS ellos lo solucionaran


----------



## César92 (17 Oct 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> tienen miedo de que les expulsemos a ellos tambien



Jajajajajaj


----------



## Gorrino (17 Oct 2022)

Teofrasto dijo:


> Esto se ve, subes a un vagón del metro de Barcelona y 70% gente extranjera, muchos con mal aspecto, tatuajes, mal vestidos y peor aseados, con miradas de ser delincuentes o estar próximos a serlo.



Se está más seguro en la cárcel que en el metro.


----------



## AlterEgoYo (17 Oct 2022)

Gorrino dijo:


> QUÉ CORRA A PEDIR LA BAJA COMO BUEN POLICÍA ES UN VAGO QUE QUIERE COBRAR COMO POLICÍA PERO NO DAR LA CARA COMO TAL. TODOS LOS POLICÍAS SON IGUALES.



Dar la cara ante quién? Ante los políticos que legislan contra ellos? Los jueces pendientes siempre donde sobrepasan? Los medios que repiten obsesivamente los vídeos de cuando se exceden? El populacho que les insulta cuando detienen a un moro?


----------



## Paobas (17 Oct 2022)

César92 dijo:


> En 2008 ya se veía venir. El problema es que la chusma ha votado, una y otra vez, ser invadidos. Y aquí estamos, entre izquierdistas pro invasión y derechistas que si ven a un senegalés con la bandera de España y una Biblia en la mano ya lo consideran más español que a Quevedo.
> 
> Yo sólo espero que todos los hijos de la gran puta que han colaborado con esto acaben con el cuello rajado en manos de la moronegrada.



Pablo Casado dijo en la moción de VOX que le daba igual la gente hablara en la lengua que hablara, rezara al Dios que rezara y tuviera el color que tuviera. Eso de la derecha alternativa. Todo dicho si ese es el mensaje del teórico partido conservador mayoritario.


----------



## Itanimulli (17 Oct 2022)

Como puede predecir algo tan complejo? Tiene a tres mentalistas metidos en una piscina?


----------



## olalai (17 Oct 2022)

Demonio de Tasmania dijo:


> Coincido con su comentario. España podría ser la ostia como país, pero lo están convirtiendo en una mierda pinchada en un palo. Soy muy pesimista con respecto al futuro de nuestro país.
> 
> De las empleadas de hogar están preparando una ley por la que no podrás rescindirles el contrato sin causa muy justificada. Vamos, que tendrás que cambiarte de ciudad para prescindir de los servicios de alguna de éstas o meterte a monje. Actualmente es casi imposible encontrar a una española que quiera hacer esta tarea, casi todas vienen de Iberoamérica. Y para cuidar a las personas mayores, ya es que flipas.
> 
> ...



Hay dinero para lo que se quiere: quienes recordamos crisis anteriores ya habremos visto al borde del precipicio al que andaba con sueldo medio pagando letras y caprichos absurdos que no desaparecen cuando te despiden del trabajo. Del tema bares habría mucho que decir, aunque a veces pienso que esos bares y terrazas,junto con amigos y familia, es lo que a muchos les debe evitar el psiquiatra o liarse a tiros o lo que sea.
Respecto a las empleadas, mucho cuidado. Aun pasando el período de prueba con nota, es que no sabes en qué se puede convertir la señora o chica. Las hay buenas, aunque pocas españolas van a cubrir las necesidades de dependientes con cierto grado. Y si las encuentras, que puedas asumir ese jornal que requieren y merecen.
Las que van a lo que van, según perciben la estupidez de la gente y de la legislación que hay por aquí, pues como son potenciales sinvergüenzas, tarde o temprano se ponen a lo suyo, a sinvergüencear. En el hogar no se dan las condiciones para que en caso de conflicto, se pueda demostrar que la sujeta no cumplía. Y esto último es bien fácil que ocurra si se queda al cargo de niños o ancianos. Entonces ella va haciendo y deshaciendo y luego no puedes justificar el despido.Y ahí está la trampa.
Las cámaras de vigilancia previo consentimiento pueden valer pero no me convencen.
Mejor ahorramos y sobre todo nos cuidamos para no tener que llegar al punto de depender de terceros llegados a cierta edad. ¿Soluciones por parte del Estado? No las espero, ya se ve en qué despilfarran el dinero en momentos de crisis seria como el actual.
De momento a vivir lo mejor que podamos y, como en mi caso la actualidad me supone una pequeña tortura diaria, pues a leer ficción o a salir al monte a respirar. Suerte a todos


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (17 Oct 2022)

Las bandas de menas roban y poco más, los peligrosos son los putos panchos que se adueñan de las calles y ejercen extrema violencia.


----------



## myles (17 Oct 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> He visto.el.video brutal es poco.
> 
> El negro de Podemos.....
> 
> Sin comentarios



El negro de podemos es el resultado de los paises citados.


----------



## Calahan (17 Oct 2022)

Chihiro dijo:


> Impresionante discurso de Samuel Vázquez donde explica primero de donde viene el gran problema que existen en las grandes ciudades por culpa de las nuevas bandas juveniles. Y finalmente se despacha diciendo que Barcelona ya es una ciudad sin ley y que Madrid o Bilbao serán las siguientes.
> También nos compara con Francia y Suecia y con las próximas zonas NO-GO que se están creando en nuestro país.
> 
> Uffff 15 minutos donde se despacha a gusto.



Ésta delincuencia está buscada.
Ahora buscan el desorden para implantar su orden.
Si ya lo hizo Martínez-Anido...


----------



## Genomito (17 Oct 2022)

No hace falta ser Stephen Hawking para predecir lo que va a pasar en unos años. Con media docena de neuronas en su sitio es suficiente para adivinar lo que viene, de donde viene, porque viene y para que viene.

Pero ese momento ya pasó. Ahora toca disfrutar (~música orquesta del Titanic~)


----------



## Sardónica (17 Oct 2022)

Deportaciones masivas cuando toque.
Y tocará.
A la basura hay que sacarla.


----------



## jefe de la oposición (17 Oct 2022)

llega unos 3 lustros tarde ya con eso de las bandas juveniles...

por cierto, estos corolarios que surgen al albur de la noticia de moda me recuerda a los miles miles miles de crímenes que se iban a cometer cada tarde/noche al reducir la iluminación comercial en estos nuestros barrios...


----------



## fachacine (17 Oct 2022)

En España sólo hace falta una cosa: políticos sin miedo a los telediarios.


----------



## Perfumerias Paco (17 Oct 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Después de escuchar este video....
> 
> No tengo ninguna duda que aquí en España viene una guerra



Con que armas?


----------



## Perfumerias Paco (17 Oct 2022)

Quiero ver a los canis y charos de los policias de baja por estrés


----------



## ACcIO DIReCTA (17 Oct 2022)

Yo todo esto ya hace años que lo sufro en Barcelona.
Ojalá se solucione, pero será duro


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (17 Oct 2022)

Sardónica dijo:


> Deportaciones masivas cuando toque.
> Y tocará.
> A la basura hay que sacarla.



Que esos son segunda generacion... con papeles españoles... donde los piensas deportar?


----------



## qbit (17 Oct 2022)

Espero que los polis rojos sufran esa delincuencia.


----------



## Gorkako (17 Oct 2022)

Menos hablar de bandas juveniles y decir las cosas por su nombre... Hay un problema y los políticos lo blanquean / incemtivan


----------



## Gorkako (18 Oct 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Que esos son segunda generacion... con papeles españoles... donde los piensas deportar?



Multa por delitos si el nene no pagan sus papis, si sus papis no pueden se confisca bienes y se les retira los papeles, el menor se va con sus tutores legales y para volver a entrar tiene que pagar la deuda más los intereses o del aeropuerto al trullo


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (18 Oct 2022)

Gorkako dijo:


> Multa por delitos si el nene no pagan sus papis, si sus papis no pueden se confisca bienes y se les retira los papeles, el menor se va con sus tutores legales y para volver a entrar tiene que pagar la deuda más los intereses o del aeropuerto al trullo



Sois mas tiernos que el dia de la madre... en serio.


----------



## Sergey Vodka (18 Oct 2022)

Que contraten a chechenos y nazis del Batallón Azov ..


----------



## ashe (18 Oct 2022)

César92 dijo:


> Debería ser legal la formación de milicias armadas. Si el estado, con las FCSE, no quiere cumplir con su deber, debería el pueblo poder armarse y expulsar al INVASOR.



Eso en realidad era así antes de implantar el estado en España, el levantamiento de dos de mayo es el mejor ejemplo de ello

Esto inevitablemente pasará por una guerra contra los de fuera y quienes les han metido/beneficiado que estos últimos son los peores, pero bueno mejor pringar para luego inmunizar a la sociedad para determinadas cosas


----------



## Gotthard (18 Oct 2022)

serie de netflix dijo:


> ¿ahora llaman "bandas juveniles" a las bandas de MENAS o LATINAS?



Si, es el nuevo eufemismo de moda, asi parece que son españoles.... no sabes si hablan de los menas del mataleón o de boy scouts.

Lo que mas me toca los huevos de esta epoca es que no se llame a las cosas por su nombre.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (18 Oct 2022)

Esto y el mercado de tías va a ser el apocalipsis social en 2027 ....y es ahí cuando un nuevo hombre con valores comenzará a resurgir y se crearán hermandades


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (18 Oct 2022)

olalai dijo:


> Hay dinero para lo que se quiere: quienes recordamos crisis anteriores ya habremos visto al borde del precipicio al que andaba con sueldo medio pagando letras y caprichos absurdos que no desaparecen cuando te despiden del trabajo. Del tema bares habría mucho que decir, aunque a veces pienso que esos bares y terrazas,junto con amigos y familia, es lo que a muchos les debe evitar el psiquiatra o liarse a tiros o lo que sea.
> Respecto a las empleadas, mucho cuidado. Aun pasando el período de prueba con nota, es que no sabes en qué se puede convertir la señora o chica. Las hay buenas, aunque pocas españolas van a cubrir las necesidades de dependientes con cierto grado. Y si las encuentras, que puedas asumir ese jornal que requieren y merecen.
> Las que van a lo que van, según perciben la estupidez de la gente y de la legislación que hay por aquí, pues como son potenciales sinvergüenzas, tarde o temprano se ponen a lo suyo, a sinvergüencear. En el hogar no se dan las condiciones para que en caso de conflicto, se pueda demostrar que la sujeta no cumplía. Y esto último es bien fácil que ocurra si se queda al cargo de niños o ancianos. Entonces ella va haciendo y deshaciendo y luego no puedes justificar el despido.Y ahí está la trampa.
> Las cámaras de vigilancia previo consentimiento pueden valer pero no me convencen.
> ...



Comparto su comentario al 100%. Es una buena estrategia para lo que viene y ya tenemos. Porque poco más podemos hacer con la sociedad que nos rodea.


----------



## ACcIO DIReCTA (18 Oct 2022)

myles dijo:


> El negro de podemos es el resultado de los paises citados.



Estaba vendiendo cd o ropa pirata..


----------



## mateww (18 Oct 2022)

No hace falta salir a la calle con antorchas, con cambiar un poco las leyes bastaría, la primera la del menor rebajando la edad penal y la segunda, la que te permita defenderte, como mínimo en tu casa


----------



## Iron John (18 Oct 2022)

serie de netflix dijo:


> ¿ahora llaman "bandas juveniles" a las bandas de MENAS o LATINAS?



De los creadores de "misiones de paz" para referirse a la guerra, de "crecimiento negativo" para el guano o de "igualdad" para acabar con la presunción de inocencia e igualdad ante la ley de la mitad de la población


----------



## un mundo feliz (18 Oct 2022)

Chihiro dijo:


> Impresionante discurso de Samuel Vázquez donde explica primero de donde viene el gran problema que existen en las grandes ciudades por culpa de las nuevas bandas juveniles. Y finalmente se despacha diciendo que Barcelona ya es una ciudad sin ley y que Madrid o Bilbao serán las siguientes.
> También nos compara con Francia y Suecia y con las próximas zonas NO-GO que se están creando en nuestro país.
> 
> Uffff 15 minutos donde se despacha a gusto.



Ya lo ví. Pocas veces he visto 15 minutos tan bien aprovechados y absolutamente libre de ideología, se ciñe en todo momento al ámbito policial puro y duro. Especialmente repulsiva la intervención del representante del PSOE, y el de PODEMOS lo calificaria de verguenza ajena. Pero conviene recordar las veces que haga falta que las palabras del PSOE y PODEMOS son nada mas que el reflejo de la calle. Esto es una ola que no hay quien la pare, lo quiere y desea una gran mayoria, así que toca no encabronarse porque no conduce a nada, lo unico que podemos hacer es capear el temporal lo mejor que podamos.


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (18 Oct 2022)

Realmente no sé cual sería la fórmula para revertir la situación actual. Seguramente la solución sea una combinación de factores.

¿Penas más duras? No tengo claro que la solución pase por aumentar la población carcelaria, y por consiguiente, los gastos para el estado. Aunque no estaría mal en determinados delitos.

¿Castigo inmediato? Y no me refiero a ajusticiamientos, sino a la agilización de la justicia. No es ni medio normal que después de haber cometido un delito grave, como lo puede ser un robo con violencia, el investigado quede en libertad hasta la celebración del juicio (que puede ser varios meses después) una vez que ha sido detenido. Es decir, cometo un robo, me pillan y en menos de 72 horas ya estoy en la calle haciendo lo mismo. Eso crea en en delincuente una sensación de impunidad y de que delinquir sale a cuenta.

Y aunque parezca un mantra, yo creo que es más efectivo que todo lo anterior que sea la misma sociedad la que se autoregule. Que se parta desde la base. Es decir, que sea la sociedad la que castigue las conductas más leves tales como impuntualidades, faltas a tu palabra u obligaciones, escaqueos, pequeños fraudes, etcétera. Parece una tontería pero no lo es. Hoy en día se le ríe las gracias a todos los "espabilados" y en el fondo, muchos quieren "ir de listos", pero les falta coraje para ello. Muchos admiran al que se aprovecha de los resquicios del sistema, de las relaciones sociales o laborales para su propio beneficio, provocando un efecto en cascada que provoca que los más inadaptados delincan porque la recompensa del esfuerzo no existe.

Sale más a cuenta delinquir que esforzarse.


----------



## dcisneros (18 Oct 2022)

limpia Madrid


----------



## Cosmopolita (18 Oct 2022)

serie de netflix dijo:


> ¿ahora llaman "bandas juveniles" a las bandas de MENAS o LATINAS?



Así es y el paso siguiente será llamarlas

"grupos de gente desfavorecida por el sistema".

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## todoayen (18 Oct 2022)

Esto va a ser una mezcla de Buenos Aires y Bangkok. Ya solo falta que dejen de regalar la metadona ahora que vuelve el caballo a las calles. Y entonces añadiremos Nueva Jersey y Detroit.

El pack distópico completo!!


----------



## Lucky_Seven (18 Oct 2022)

¿Predice? ¿Y lo que ha pasado hasta ahora qué cojones es, un tutorial? ¿Una demostración del futuro? Hay que joderse.


----------



## Funciovago (18 Oct 2022)

¿Predice?, eso ya es así. El trabajo de la policía no es defender a los ciudadanos ni evitar crímenes, es defender los intereses de la clase política. Si de verdad lo hicieran no estarían las ciudades infectadas de manteros, gorrillas, delincuentes, inmigrantes ilegales...



Aquí los tenéis haciendo de escoltas privados del chalé de un político millonario (Iglesias):








Por cierto, la gente no es que no denuncie por miedo, no denuncian porque saben que no sirve de nada, que no van a hacer una puta mierda.

La única solución es que seamos los ciudadanos los que nos protegemos, como hacen en otros países que los vecinos se arman y hacen patrullas para vigilar que no haya crímenes, el resto es ser muy ingénuo.


----------



## ahondador (18 Oct 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Shures, de verdad os sorprende eso? Os parece algo descabellado que el hecho de llenar Occidente de tercermundistas marrones, más marrones y menos iba a tener sus repercusiones de forma negativa? A alguien le pilla por sorpresa algo así?
> Porque si alguno de vosotros está sorprendido es tonto, progre o las dos cosas.




No lo has entendido y deberías entender que en este foro estamos muy de vueltas de todo eso
Lo que nos podria sorprender es ver que alguien en comision parlamentaria hace una descripcion, un poco corta y sin incidir lo suficiente en la moronoegrada-panchita por exceso de respeto, de lo que está ocurriendo y está pendiente de ocurrir. Sólo eso


----------



## Derroition Man (18 Oct 2022)

Esta bien, un madero, uno, diciendo lo que va a pasar y está pasando ya.
Los de democracia nacional lo vienen advirtiendo desde hace 25 años, y todo el mundo jiji jaja ni caso que ejque son nazis.


----------



## el segador (18 Oct 2022)

serie de netflix dijo:


> ¿ahora llaman "bandas juveniles" a las bandas de MENAS o LATINAS?



si es porque la pogredumbre no quiere estigmatizarlos, ahora llamar a las cosas por su nombre es muy facha, hay que hacer un circunloquio, luego cuando lo de bandas juveniles esté denigrado y lo juvenil sea asociado inmediatamente a delincuencia tendrán que cambiar el nombre, lo de atacar el problema de raiz ya si eso para mañana, de momento solo están mareando la perdiz


----------



## Funciovago (18 Oct 2022)

Bandas inmigrantes, llamemos a las cosas por su nombre.


----------



## Setapéfranses (18 Oct 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> He visto.el.video brutal es poco. El negro de Podemos..... Sin comentarios





Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Después de escuchar este video.... No tengo ninguna duda que aquí en España viene una guerra



Así essssss Iker.

Viene una guerra porque a la gente se le ha olvidado que hasta hace 20 años el que era del pueblo de al lado era PELIGROSO. Pues ahora el que viene con una cultura de tercer mundo resulta que es tu vecino de toda la vida.

En cuanto desaparezca la tv que lava bien el cerebro y desaparezca la poli que defiende a.. habrá cadaveres todas las noches (Simplemente *hay que ver de donde venimos para saber a donde vamos*)

EDIT: A partir de 2040 2050


----------



## Alex Cosma (18 Oct 2022)

La policía ya empieza a desmarcarse del progresismo, y lo hace como garante de la seguridad.
La conclusión será (es) que hacen falta más policías.









El ESTADO POLICIAL ESPAÑOL


238.000 policías y guardias civiles (506 por cada 100.000 habitantes). Contabilicemos también, para hacer mas cuentas, a 120.000 militares, y 100.000 vigilantes de seguridad en activo (con licencia hay 200.000). La licencia la concede la Policía nacional, es decir, el ESTADO. Veamos: 47...




www.burbuja.info





Todo aquel que vea en el ejército y en la policía a sus salvadores, o a los garantes de la LIBERTAD, que se lo haga mirar.

El ejército y la policía (el alto mando) son los PRINCIPALES agentes (en tanto que detentan el monopolio de la VIOLENCIA) del PROGRESISMO, del CAPITALISMO, etc. etc. etc. Y por supuesto los defensores y sostenedores del ESTADO.

Los que crean que el ESTADO "somos todos" que se lo hagan mirar.

Son las minorías poderhabientes que conforman el dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL, las que mediante el sistema educativo (no casualmente obligatorio hasta los 16 años) han introducido en la cabeza que el ESTADO SOMOS TODOS.

Una vez introducida esa falsedad, es decir, la necesidad del ESTADO (Estado o caos), ya es muy fácil mantener el a su vez falso de bate sobre ESTADO FASCISTA o ESTADO ANTIFASCISTA. Es decir, una falso debate que pone lo secundario (la forma y prácticas del ESTADO) por encima de lo principal: LA MERA EXISTENCIA DEL ESTADO.

El ESTADO hace lo que tiene que hacer, tanto si es un ESTADO NAZI como si es una ESTADO FEMINISTA. A efectos de PODER son idénticos.

Y todo lo que hace lo hace porque el PUEBLO quiere que así sea.

Sí, tanto los progres como los fachas quieren que el ESTADO dirija la totalidad de la existencia del PUEBLO.

Simplemente ahora el ESTADO (que siempre tiende a crecer y al totalitarismo) ahora es PROGRE.

Los progres que les toque vivir en un ESTADO FASCISTA, pues se tienen que joder.
Los fascistas que les toque vivir en un ESTADO PROGRE, pues se tienen que joder.

No lo digo yo, lo dice la propia elección y cosmovisión de ellos; esa cosmovisión que dice que el PUEBLO no es nada, y que el ESTADO (y sus creaciones y herramientas, como es el CAPITALISMO) lo es TODO.

A medida que el ESTADO sigue creciendo, hasta convertirse en lo que es hoy, un LEVIATÁN, el fascismo sigue creciendo; es pura lógica.

Todo sistema que se basa en el ESTADO es TOTALITARIO y no puede no serlo, dadas la naturaleza, origen y objetivos del ESTADO.

El problema principal ante el FASCISMO es lo que se presenta como solución y alternativa a él.

Ya hemos visto que la "solución final" al fascismo y al nazismo ha sido finalmente el* fascismo progresista*.

Entiendo que los nazis y fascistas se molesten u ofendan cuando afirmo que lo de ahora es fascismo, pero se molestan porque no tienen ni idea de lo que es al fascismo... Y es que el fascismo es lo que dijo Mussolini, no lo que digan los fascistas (alelados al mismo tiempo que ensoberbecidos) del siglo XXI. Obviamente también se quejan los progres cuando afirmo que son igualmente fascistas. Y entre todos ellos, nazis y antinazis, hacen que la rueda del PODER CONCENTRADO y de la MENTIRA siga girando.

El FASCISMO es ESTADO, sólo ESTADO y nada más que ESTADO.

Pero los nazi-fascistas del siglo XXI no se equivocan sólo en eso, sino que además también creen que el fascismo es anticapitalista... Cuando lo cierto es que no lo puede ser ya que *el CAPITALISMO fue una creación del ESTADO*, en concreto del inglés, en concreto de su ejército y con el objetivo de financiar sus empresas de guerra y conquista, es decir, su imperialismo. El CAPITALISMO surgió ahí y así (y todo lo que funciona para aumentar el PODER, es imitado-adaptado por el resto de minorías poderhabientes).

La "ultraderecha" digamos que es el funcionariado fáctico; por más que ahora el funcionariado oficial sea progre. Es más, por eso el progresismo ahora es enteramente fascista (en tanto que hiperestatista).

La ultraderecha es la que realmente sostiene al ESTADO, por eso siempre ha estado refugiada en el PODER REPRESIVO (ejército y policía). Un ente ilegítimo y liberticida, como es el ESTADO, sólo puede legitimarse, en primera instancia, con el poder de la fuerza. Y así fue como se creó el ESTADO (o el protoestado). Y una vez que el ESTADO tiene el PODER, ya se autolegitima por otros métodos, por ejemplo la ESCUELA OBLIGATORIA, con la cual grabar a fuego los cerebros de los niños y jóvenes con el mantra de que el ESTADO es DIOS.

En realidad eso que llaman ultraderecha está muy mezclada también; hay nazis, fascistas, católicos, etc. y se pelean entre ellos por ver quien es la disidencia verdadera (es decir, ninguna).

No hay ninguna diferencia entre un ESTADO TOTALITARIO FEMINISTA, un ESTADO TOTALITARIO FASCISTA y un ESTADO TEOCRÁTICO.

El ESTADO es el ESTADO y siempre funciona igual, y, repito, no puede funcionar de otra manera dadas su naturaleza, origen y objetivos.

El fascismo es lo que dijo su creador, Mussolini, no lo que digan los demás. Por tanto fascismo es todo sistema en el que el ESTADO sea TODO y el PUEBLO sea NADA (por ejemplo la socialdemocracia feminista, el propio fascismo italiano, el nacionalsocialismo, las teocracias musulmanas, el estalinismo, etc.)

*Benito Mussolini:

"El pueblo es el cuerpo del Estado, y el Estado es el espíritu del pueblo. En la doctrina fascista, el pueblo es el Estado y el Estado es el pueblo"

"Todo en el Estado, nada contra el Estado, nada fuera del Estado"*

_*“Siendo antiindividualista, el sistema de vida fascista pone de relieve la importancia del Estado y reconoce al individuo sólo en la medida en que sus intereses coinciden con los del Estado. Se opone al liberalismo clásico que surgió como reacción al absolutismo y agotó su función histórica cuando el Estado se convirtió en la expresión de la conciencia y la voluntad del pueblo. El liberalismo negó al Estado en nombre del individuo; el fascismo reafirma los derechos del Estado como la expresión de la verdadera esencia de lo individual. La concepción fascista del Estado lo abarca todo; fuera de él no pueden existir, y menos aún valer, valores humanos y espirituales. Entendido de esta manera, el fascismo es totalitarismo, y el Estado fascista, como síntesis y unidad que incluye todos los valores, interpreta, desarrolla y otorga poder adicional a la vida entera de un pueblo (...).
El fascismo, en suma, no es sólo un legislador y fundador de instituciones, sino un educador y un promotor de la vida espiritual. No intenta meramente remodelar las formas de vida, sino también su contenido, su carácter y su fe. Para lograr ese propósito impone la disciplina y hace uso de su autoridad, impregnando la mente y rigiendo con imperio indiscutible (...).”*_

*Ortega y Gasset* (nietzscheano) lo tenía muy claro:

_*“La masa-pueblo vegeta de una manera infrahumana, necesita de los pocos, de los elegidos, de las aristocracias morales para que concreten y orienten su volición hacia un ideal social determinado*_”. “_*El Estado y no el pueblo es el único ente con legitimidad para ejercer la educación de sus miembros… El Estado ha de ser el centro de la energía ciudadana y sólo a través de él se debe dar la actividad social de moralización de la comunidad*_”.

Para Ortega el ejército estatal era, textualmente, _*“una de las creaciones más maravillosas de la espiritualidad humana*_”. En el ejército del Estado veía “_*la acumulación de altísimas virtudes y de genialidad*_”. Consideraba a “_*la guerra un motor biológico y un impulso espiritual que son altos valores de la humanidad*_” y a la imposición por la fuerza de las armas “_*no una fuerza bruta, sino fuerza espiritual*_”.

Sobre el pueblo y las gentes populares decía: “_*el Estado debe ser el Todo, el pueblo no debe actuar por sí mismo. La misión del pueblo es comprender que ha venido al mundo para ser dirigido, influido, representado, organizado. Pero, se ha de insistir, que no ha venido al mundo para hacer todo esto por sí. Se ha de referir la vida de la masa a la instancia superior, constituida por las minorías excelentes*_”.

Ambos bebían de *Hegel*:

_*“Todo lo que el hombre es, se lo debe al Estado; sólo dentro de él tiene su ser. Todo el valor que el hombre posee, toda su realidad espiritual la tiene a través del Estado”, “toda actividad tiene su principio y su ejecución en la unidad decisiva de un Jefe”, “en el Estado es donde se realiza concreta y positivamente la libertad”

“La moralidad del individuo consiste en cumplir los deberes de su condición social”*_

*“El individuo obedece las leyes y sabe que en esta obediencia tiene su libertad”

“Toda actividad y realidad tiene su principio y su ejecución en la unidad decisiva de un jefe”*

_*“En el Estado es [donde] se realiza concretamente y positivamente la libertad”. “El hombre sólo tiene una existencia racional en el Estado”. “Todo lo que el hombre es se lo debe al Estado; sólo dentro de él tiene su ser. Todo el valor que el hombre posee, toda su realidad espiritual la tiene a través del Estado”

“El principio del Estado, lo universal que fomenta se convierte conscientemente en absoluto, en la misma determinación de la esencia divina”*_


*Alfred Rosemberg *(principal teórico del nazismo):

_*“Es condición cruel fundamental de toda formación, que la Esclavitud pertenece a la esencia de una Cultura... la miseria de la masa que vive fatigosamente debe aumentar aún más, para que se haga posible a un número restringido de hombres olímpicos la producción del mundo del arte. […] De la molicie del hombre moderno han nacido las tremendas crisis sociales del presente, contra las cuales me atrevo a recomendar un remedio que se encuentra en la esencia de la naturaleza: la Esclavitud”.*_

*“No hay nada más terrible que un estamento bárbaro de esclavos que haya aprendido a considerar su existencia como una injusticia.” “...todo ser humano, con toda su actividad, no tiene dignidad más que en la medida en que, consciente o inconscientemente, es instrumento del Genio.” “El Estado es, en cuanto a su fin supremo, una institución de defensa y de cuidado para los individuos, o sea, para el Genio.”*

_*“Los grandes genios son inalcanzables y verdaderamente imprevisibles para las moscas comunes”. “La mayor parte de los hombres no tiene ningún derecho a la existencia: sólo son una plaga para los Hombres Superiores”*_

*Carl Gustav Jung:

“La cosmovisión de Hitler es la más cercana posible al islamismo, prometiendo el máximo de recompensas en esta vida, pero con ese Walhalla “a lo musulmán”, en el que todo alemán merecedor puede entrar y disfrutar de su grandeza. El nacionalsocialismo predica, como el Islam, la virtud de la espada”. “No sabemos si Hitler está a punto de fundar un nuevo Islam. De momento va por este camino, se parece a Mahoma. La emoción en Alemania es islámica: guerrera e islámica. Todos sedientos de un Dios poco social”


Eugenio Coselschi*, presidente de la “Internacional Fascista”:

_*“…valiéndonos de la sabiduría del Corán […] somos llamados a cumplir la “idea universal de Roma” y su batalla espiritual, en nombre de todos los devotos creyentes…”*_


*Aristóteles *(ese filósofo que el islam recuperó para ese "occidente medieval oscuro y sombrío" que nos relatan el islam, la izquierda y el propio nazismo):

_*“La autoridad y la obediencia no son sólo cosas necesarias, sino que son eminentemente útiles. Algunos seres, desde el momento en que nacen, están destinados, unos a obedecer, otros a mandar.” “Asimismo el macho, comparado con la hembra, es por naturaleza el más principal, y ella inferior; y él es que manda y ella le obedece”*_


*Ramiro Ledesma Ramos, *jefe del nacionalsindicalismo decía que el designio de su movimiento era:

*“la subordinación de todo individuo a los supremos intereses del Estado”


Muhammad Iqbal,* poeta musulmán recibido en visita por Mussolini:

*“La nación heredera de Roma, las formas antiguas, se ha renovado y está renacida, joven. En el espíritu del Islam vibra la misma ansiedad”


Claudio Mutti, *escritor*:

“La propaganda fascista de los años treinta nos demuestra, de hecho, toda una serie de posiciones que van desde el filo-islamismo pragmático y determinado por razones geopolíticas hasta la afirmación de una afinidad doctrinal entre el Fascismo y el Islam”*


En la revista fascista “Vita Italiana” (dirigida por Giovanni Preziosi) *G. Tucci* escribe:

*“El Fascismo puede ser, en cierto sentido, considerado el Islam del siglo XX” *y continúa *“el ofrecimiento de la Espada del Islam al Duce es el documento más probatorio de que el Islam ve en el Fascismo algo parecido, un cierto punto común con sus propios puntos de vista […] El Islam se dirige hacia la luz de Roma convencido como está del poder y la sabiduría de la nueva Italia fascista por un deseo del alma.

Platón, *en "La República"*:

“A los gobernantes de la Ciudad les es lícito, ciertamente, engañar con mentiras a los enemigos y a los ciudadanos en beneficio del Estado… ¿Cómo nos las ingeniaremos para inventar nobles mentiras y persuadir con ellas a los propios gobernantes y al resto de ciudadanos?”


Johannes von Leers,* secretario de Goebbles:

_*“El mundo está en deuda eterna con la religión islámica. Con la conquista de Arabia, los musulmanes consiguieron frenar la peligrosa incursión de los judíos en esas tierras, y en lugar de las terribles enseñanzas del Jehová del judaísmo, trajeron a los pueblos conquistados la noble religión islámica, que desde ese instante abrió las puertas de una cultura superior a muchos pueblos”.

"Me he convertido voluntariamente al Islam y he cambiado mi nombre original por el doble nombre árabe de Omar Amin. El primero, por nobleza y respeto al gran Califa Omar, quien fue el mayor luchador contra los judíos, y el segundo, en honor de mi venerable amigo, el Gran Mufti HAjj Amin el Husseini”*_


Ahora el que quiera (o pueda o se atreva) que me explique la diferencia entre el fascismo-nazismo, la socialdemocracia feminista hiperestatista e hiperliberticida actual, el ISLAM o las monarquías absolutistas que defienden algunos "tradicionalistas"... La única diferencia a favor de aquellas monarquías es que, para su desgracia, el PUEBLO era FUERTE, y también que no tuvieron los medios (tecnología mediante) de los que sí dispusieron los sistemas de dominación del siglo XX y de los aún mayores medios de los que disponen los sistemas de dominación del XXI.

No, no hay ninguna diferencia, por eso son tan fácilmente permeables e incluso intercambiables unos con otros, en tanto que sistemas basados en la existencia del ESTADO (o proto estado, es decir, cualquier sistema en el que minorías poderhabientes -y castas de expertos- concentran el poder en sus manos, y mandan o quieren mandar sobre una cantidad enorme de personas).

Mientras todos os pegáis por ver si lo importante es la raza, el sexo, el dinero, la religión, la ciencia, la tecnología, etc. el PODER sigue a lo suyo, que es el EJERCICIO DEL PODER... un PODER que en tanto que tal, sólo puede ir a más, hasta que destruye todo; y todo ello con VUESTRO CONSENTIMIENTO y APLAUSO, dada vuestra ESTATOLATRÍA-ESTATOFILIA-ESTATODEPENDENCIA.


----------



## Furymundo (18 Oct 2022)

Funciovago dijo:


> ¿Predice?, eso ya es así. El trabajo de la policía no es defender a los ciudadanos ni evitar crímenes, es defender los intereses de la clase política. Si de verdad lo hicieran no estarían las ciudades infectadas de manteros, gorrillas, delincuentes, inmigrantes ilegales...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tenemos que protegernos
pero de ellos
ellos son parte del problema.


----------



## Topollillo (18 Oct 2022)

¿Habéis visto al negro en la sala?, se tiene que estar descojonando.


----------



## Funciovago (18 Oct 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> tenemos que protegernos
> pero de ellos
> ellos son parte del problema.



Pues también, muchas veces no sabes quien te roba más si los chorizos o los "protectores". A mí a día de hoy me ha robado más la policía con multas absurdas que los delincuentes, sin contar todo lo que nos roban a través de los impuestos mafiosos.


----------



## Otrasvidas (18 Oct 2022)

Tranquilidad, que la Yoli no lo permitirá, regularizando y dando paguitas a todos los marroquíes que entren en España.


----------



## Funciovago (18 Oct 2022)

He terminado de escuchar el video y muestra ser muy progre diciendo que "la inmigración siempre es un activo para un país, siempre suma"... ¿para quién suma?, porque a la mayoría de la población le perjudica:
- Sube el precio de la vivienda.
- Sube el paro.
- Bajan los salarios y las condiciones laborales desaparecen, aumenta la esclavitud.
- Hospitales saturados, listas de espera en operaciones de cancer de AÑOS.
- Miles de millones saliendo todos los años de España a través de las remesas de inmigrantes ilegales

¿A quién suma?, a la mayoría de españoles está claro que no, suma a los políticos que tanto critica que van a poder contratar a una interna/esclava por 4 perras, y que descanse un día al mes.


----------



## Rhaven (18 Oct 2022)

Acojonante como a la moderadora se le ve que le importa tres cojones el discurso, totalmente sin desperdicio, del policía, y solo se fija en la forma: que si no hable tan alto, que se de prisa o que si no le va a permitir tal cosa.

Me la imagino sacando conclusiones al final del día: "pues hoy vino un policía a hablar que era super racista y super retrógrado. Aún queda mucho por hacer".


----------



## Boaz (18 Oct 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Pero pega el video jodido vago!



me descojono con el negro llamandole rasista, tienen la causa del problema delante de sus narices


----------



## Derroition Man (18 Oct 2022)

Lo de "predice", es muy gracioso. ¡Si está pasando ya!


----------



## Norbat (18 Oct 2022)

Bah! Isabel Díaz Ayuso, que es Isabel la Católica rediviva, lo solucionará


----------



## Norbat (18 Oct 2022)

El alcalde Almeida, caballero gallardo y valeroso como no vieron los siglos, se enfrentará a las hordas amerindias y mahometanas


----------



## todoayen (18 Oct 2022)

No caigamos en la crimenfobia.


----------



## cacho_perro (18 Oct 2022)

BOTA A BOCS, MUCHO MEGOR, REPRESENTA A LOS COLECTIVOS FAVORITOS DEL BURBUBOCSERO MEDIO Y ARREGLARAN EX-PAÑA


----------



## Topollillo (18 Oct 2022)

cacho_perro dijo:


> BOTA A BOCS, MUCHO MEGOR, REPRESENTA A LOS COLECTIVOS FAVORITOS DEL BURBUBOCSERO MEDIO Y ARREGLARAN EX-PAÑA



¿Rocio Monasterio es cubana trigueña?, diría que si, así que son 3 con sangre conguida.


----------



## El octavo pasajero (18 Oct 2022)

Pero si lo están promoviendo los de arriba, el otro día en bilbao le dieron un palizon entre 5 a un moro con 48 antecedentes y qe a pasado? Pues qe los 5 an entrao presos, los de arriba quieren la sustitución no hay más


----------



## Otto_69 (18 Oct 2022)

Demonio de Tasmania dijo:


> A exactamente me pasa igual. Lo que tiene todo el mundo no vale nada, por lo que la nacionalidad española si la regalan, no debe valer mucho. Lo que tiene que valer es el Ius sanguinis y no el Ius soli. Ese es el talón de aquiles de las memocracias postmodernas, lo que acabará llevándolas a la ruina, porque una vez que desapezcan los últimos restos del estado-nación, todo será una cacofonía gobernada por déspotas.



En Alemania tradicionalmente la nacionalidad era obtenida por Ius Sanguinis (son alemanes solamente los hijos de lso alemanes) pero llegaron los rojos y los verdes y se cargaron eso...



> Cuando en 1998 llegó al poder la primera coalición “rojo-verde” (socialistas y ecologistas) se verificó un cambio muy significativo en la autodefinición alemana en lo que respecta a la inmigración, ya que *el Partido de los Verdes era un tradicional defensor de las posturas favorables hacia la inmigración, con su apoyo a la doble nacionalidad, sus políticas antirracistas y su concepto de una sociedad multicultural*.





> Desde el año 2000, se adquiere automáticamente la nacionalidad alemana al nacer, si al menos uno de los progenitores lleva viviendo en Alemania un mínimo de cuatro años y tiene un permiso de residencia permanente.








Política de inmigración alemana: de la negativa a la renuencia (ARI) - Real Instituto Elcano


Alemania es un país de inmigración, pero su sociedad y sus líderes políticos continúan mostrándose renuentes a aceptarlo.




www.realinstitutoelcano.org


----------



## ciberobrero (18 Oct 2022)

Chihiro dijo:


> Impresionante discurso de Samuel Vázquez donde explica primero de donde viene el gran problema que existen en las grandes ciudades por culpa de las nuevas bandas juveniles. Y finalmente se despacha diciendo que Barcelona ya es una ciudad sin ley y que Madrid o Bilbao serán las siguientes.
> También nos compara con Francia y Suecia y con las próximas zonas NO-GO que se están creando en nuestro país.
> 
> Uffff 15 minutos donde se despacha a gusto.




Hostia no he escuchado la palabra inmigración en nada de lo que dices

Tan claro no es


----------



## GatoAzul (18 Oct 2022)

Funciovago dijo:


> ¿Predice?, eso ya es así. El trabajo de la policía no es defender a los ciudadanos ni evitar crímenes, es defender los intereses de la clase política. Si de verdad lo hicieran no estarían las ciudades infectadas de manteros, gorrillas, delincuentes, inmigrantes ilegales...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El defender los intereses de la clase política es por ley. 
Si las leyes son cada vez más a favor del delincuente que del ciudadano que hace el bien, es porque la política es amoral. Practica la "misericordia" con quien no es misericordioso. Practica la protección con quienes no merecen ser protegidos, mientras que desamparan al que se autoprotege del malvado. Roban mediante la ley de la recaudación mientras que ellos se llevan dinero a paraísos fiscales. Indultan a los amigos porque deciden qué jueces tienen que estar en el poder. 
¿Cómo se pretende que un policía proteja a un ciudadano que hace el bien de otro que hace el mal cuando al que hace el mal se le mete por una puerta por un delito y sale por la de atrás gracias a otra ley que le ampara en su maldad?

¿Quién dicta la leyes? los mismos a los que los ciudadanos siguen votando una y otra vez. 
Y.... ¿de quién depende la fiscalía?

Pedro Sánchez: ¿De quién depende la fiscalía? - YouTube


----------



## Abort&cospelo (18 Oct 2022)

Son las consecuencias de querer internacionalizar y dar visibilidad global a España dentro del juego economico occidentalista pro yanqui. 
Hacer de esta fosa septica llamada España un referente "moderno" conlleva atraer a varias hordas de gentuza de otros paises. Es oferta y demanda. Si tu emites una imagen internacional de pais moderno, tranquilo, seguro y rico, todos los muertos de hambre, guarros, pedofilos, ladrones, mafiosos, traficantes, violadores, moronegros, sudacas, rumanoides o selenios, van a acudir en masa huyendo de sus miserables vidas con una mente y unas intenciones generalmente igual de miserables, afectando nocivamente a los modelos sociales del pais.


----------



## Jordanpt (18 Oct 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Después de escuchar este video....
> 
> No tengo ninguna duda que aquí en España viene una guerra



Eres demasiado optimista.

Y no lo digo en broma.


----------



## JoaquinTorrao (18 Oct 2022)

Ojalá


----------



## mvpower (18 Oct 2022)

Ahora los impresentables escorias de negro y verde van a comer basura de la buena, lo malo será para el blanquito, que pagará sus frustraciones y traumas en la próxima rotonda.


----------



## SPQR (18 Oct 2022)

Va a ser que no.









Los marroquíes son ya mayoría en la tercera banda latina de Madrid


Los Bloods concentran su actividad en la zona centro, donde mantienen un pacto de no agresión con los Trinitarios



www.abc.es







Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> Las bandas de menas roban y poco más, los peligrosos son los putos panchos que se adueñan de las calles y ejercen extrema violencia.



Por si os interesa, la comparecencia de 2018 de la que habla:


----------



## Judah Ben-Hur (18 Oct 2022)

Ni os imagináis lo que está por venir. 

No hablamos de zonas no go, o robos en la noche, hablamos de inmigrantes que en sus países están acostumbrados a degollar en peleas, asesinar con fusiles desde el coche a plena luz del día a bandas rivales... son asesinos a sueldo capaces de matar a un padre de familia un domingo por la mañana delante de sus propios hijos. 

Esta gente no tienen ningún código ético, les da igual viejos, mujeres, niños...


----------



## Vulcan86 (18 Oct 2022)

El octavo pasajero dijo:


> Pero si lo están promoviendo los de arriba, el otro día en bilbao le dieron un palizon entre 5 a un moro con 48 antecedentes y qe a pasado? Pues qe los 5 an entrao presos, los de arriba quieren la sustitución no hay más



ahora votarán pnv / bildu desde prision


----------



## Baltasar G thang (18 Oct 2022)

Vulcan86 dijo:


> ahora votarán pnv / bildu desde prision



¿te imaginas que montaran una eta que solo se cepillase a gente de bildu y del pnv?
plot twist brootal, ni una peli de m. night shymalamalamadingdong


----------



## Chihiro (18 Oct 2022)

ciberobrero dijo:


> Hostia no he escuchado la palabra inmigración en nada de lo que dices
> 
> Tan claro no es



Hombre, supongo que cuando se refiere a las bandas latinas o de menas, ya está intrínsecamente la palabra inmigración. De hecho dice claramente que el problema no es el delincuencia nacional sino las bandas por un lado y las zonas no-go por otro.


----------



## Chihiro (18 Oct 2022)

un mundo feliz dijo:


> Ya lo ví. Pocas veces he visto 15 minutos tan bien aprovechados y absolutamente libre de ideología, se ciñe en todo momento al ámbito policial puro y duro. Especialmente repulsiva la intervención del representante del PSOE, y el de PODEMOS lo calificaria de verguenza ajena. Pero conviene recordar las veces que haga falta que las palabras del PSOE y PODEMOS son nada mas que el reflejo de la calle. Esto es una ola que no hay quien la pare, lo quiere y desea una gran mayoria, así que toca no encabronarse porque no conduce a nada, lo unico que podemos hacer es capear el temporal lo mejor que podamos.



Para mi el punto clave es cuando pone de ejemplo los datos Suecia de hace 20 años y los compara con los de ahora. Eso es inapelable diga lo que diga la progresía.


----------



## Coherente GT5 (18 Oct 2022)

-Sólo yo he hablado del flipazo que es ver fotos de gente que hace 25 años que no ves.

-Sólo yo guardo fotos de las más pibones de badoo en carpetas.

-Sólo yo genero ideas nuevas y además miles. Incluidos los foreros de todos los foros.

-Sólo yo he descubierto que pibonazas de redes sociales eran putas. Cuatro veces. Cuatro yo y cero entre todos los foreros de todos los foros sumados.

-Sólo yo me he cruzado con una ex que iba con un hijo que podía haber sido mío.

-La misma cantidad de foreras siempre.

-Entre 500 millones de hispanohablantes, en los foros los mismos 400 (200 en burbuja) gilipollas durante 10 años. Ni siquiera aparece 1 forero en forocoches mínimamente diferente. Además los locos tipo allseeingeye o vicent o comprador de afecto llevan fijos 10 años, ¿no ha aparecido ningún loco nuevo en España en todos estos años?

-A ningún forero que me caiga mal le ha ocurrido absolutamente nada ni ha dejado el foro. Y seguirá así para siempre.

-Ningún forero tiene historias de putas o de ligar en ningún foro. Porque el script pasa de gastarlas, si ya me he dado cuenta para qué meter nuevas, las meterá en la siguiente o con otro, ni se molesta.

-Sólo 1 foro con libertad, para que yo por cojones esté dentro. Si en cualquier otro foro hubiera libertad (FC, los de tías, putalocura) yo no estaría aquí. Estoy en el peor obligado.

-Que en cualquiera de mis miles de hilos geniales nunca haya habido ni una sola persona que entre nueva y diga algo. A ningún nuevo se le ocurre decir algo sobre un post donde hay 14 ideas nuevas que jamás había leído a nadie ni volverá a leer a nadie, todos se quedan acojonaditos mirando a los lados a ver qué hacen los demás para hacer lo mismo.


Demasiadas evidencias. Sólo por una ya es obvio que ninguno de vosotros es real. Y eso sólo en el foro, en mi vida fuera del foro es muchísimo más obvio.


----------



## ciberobrero (18 Oct 2022)

Chihiro dijo:


> Hombre, supongo que cuando se refiere a las bandas latinas o de menas, ya está intrínsecamente la palabra inmigración. De hecho dice claramente que el problema no es el delincuencia nacional sino las bandas por un lado y las zonas no-go por otro.




Te cito:


> nuevas bandas juveniles.



Cuando dice bandas latinas o menas?

A mucha gente le parece que son bandas de skinheads con esas palabras, y no bromeo


----------



## un mundo feliz (18 Oct 2022)

Chihiro dijo:


> Para mi el punto clave es cuando pone de ejemplo los datos Suecia de hace 20 años y los compara con los de ahora. Eso es inapelable diga lo que diga la progresía.



Viven en su mundo de pinta y colorea, en sus barrios aun no ha llegado la ola. Escucho a mis colegas de toda la vida, todos estamos entre los 45 y 50, y es igual que escuchar a estos vividores de la política. Ya despertarán.


----------



## astroman (18 Oct 2022)

empezaron siendo bandas juveniles y terminaran siendo bandas de n-niños luego de niñes....
mientras las verdaderas bandas seguiran siendo asociaciones culturales,con locales y subencionadas


----------



## Marathonman (18 Oct 2022)

Creo que va a ser la primera vez en mi vida que escriba algo así... pero CHAPEAU por el señor policia. Hace gala de un discurso impecable y (a diferencia de muchos de sus compañeros de trabajo) se le adivina una persona muy preparada. La verdad es que me ha gustado (quien me lo iba a decir). Ojalá estuviesen los policias la mitad de preparados que este señor


----------



## astroman (18 Oct 2022)

las pandillas juveniles han venido de bruklim NY para sembrar el panico en las calles de madrid


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (18 Oct 2022)

*ESTAS SON LAS VERDADRES BANDAS DE CRIMINALES
LAS OTRA SON DISTRACCIONES *



*ACOPAP esta liberando las presuntas cuentas de => CATALANES | Junts -Gencat | 14 salen | Carod ROVIRA 3 Milloncetes super independientes*














Publisher (@PublisherCion)


The latest tweets from Publisher




 nitter.net






​





ACOPAP esta liberando las presuntas cuentas de => CATALANES | Junts -Gencat | 14 salen | Carod ROVIRA 3 Milloncetes super independientes


ESTAS SON LAS VERDADRES BANDAS DE CRIMINALES LAS OTRA SON DISTRACCIONES ACOPAP esta liberando las presuntas cuentas de => CATALANES | Junts -Gencat | 14 salen | Carod ROVIRA 3 Milloncetes super independientes https://nitter.net/exmercadoniano...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (18 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (18 Oct 2022)

ACOPAP esta liberando las presuntas cuentas de => CATALANES | Junts -Gencat | 14 salen | Carod ROVIRA 3 Milloncetes super independientes


ESTAS SON LAS VERDADRES BANDAS DE CRIMINALES LAS OTRA SON DISTRACCIONES ACOPAP esta liberando las presuntas cuentas de => CATALANES | Junts -Gencat | 14 salen | Carod ROVIRA 3 Milloncetes super independientes https://nitter.net/exmercadoniano...




www.burbuja.info











​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (18 Oct 2022)

ciberecovero dijo:


> _



[










¡


Una ministra, una alcaldesa y su marido, y tres diputados, todos ellos de Podemos, también con cuentas en paraísos fiscales
Oct 11, 2022 | Notas de prensa











*Nota de Prensa de ACODAP*

Viendo toda la documentación que está saliendo a la luz de políticos y jueces, *en ACODAP*, la asociación que preside el juez Fernando Presencia, ya empezamos a creer que sería mucho más fácil ir sacando la información de quien está limpio dentro de estas profesiones y dar por descontado que el resto es titular de alguna cuenta en un paraíso fiscal.

Ya* estábamos acostumbrados a políticos del PP y PSOE*, el otro día *nos sorprendimos al encontrar políticos de Vox* *y ahora* nos volvemos a sorprender puesto que aparecen *políticos de Podemos*, o franquicias, como titulares de cuentas en paraísos fiscales.

En esta ocasión, los nombres que salen en esas cuentas son los de una ministra, una alcaldesa, su marido y varios diputados del partido.

La lista y los titulares de las mismas es la siguiente:





*Antonio Gómez-Reino Varela* (Diputado de Podemos): 10 depósitos de 100.000 euros cada uno (1.000.000 de euros).

*Juan Antonio López de Uralde Garmendia* (Diputado de Podemos): 9 depósitos de 150.000 euros cada uno (1.350.000 euros).

*Gerardo Pisarello Prados* (Diputado de Podemos): 10 depósitos de 100.000 euros cada uno (1.000.000 de euros)

*Ione Belarra Urteaga (**Ministra** de Asuntos Sociales y Agenda 2030): 10 depósitos de 50.000 euros cada uno (**500.000 **euros).

Ada Colau Ballano* (Alcaldesa de Barcelona): 6 depósitos de 125.000 euros cada uno (750.000 euros); y su marido, Adrián Alemany Salafranca (Observatori de Drets Econòmics, Socials i Culturals, esposo de Ada Colau): 6 depósitos de 125.000 euros cada uno (750.000 euros).







VLTRA BRVTAL : Ayer VOX hoy PODEMOS | ACODAP publica cuentas en parisos Fiscales de PODEMOS | Ada Colau y marido | Ione Bellara una MINISTRA !!


_ [ ¡ Una ministra, una alcaldesa y su marido, y tres diputados, todos ellos de Podemos, también con cuentas en paraísos fiscales Oct 11, 2022 | Notas de prensa Nota de Prensa de ACODAP Viendo toda la documentación que está saliendo a la luz de políticos y jueces, en ACODAP...




www.burbuja.info









Descargar denuncia AEAT Belarra y Colau [11.06 MB]​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (18 Oct 2022)

*TAMBIEN SACA LAS DE VOX ( PPSOE - PNV - CATALANES -TODOS )*
*NUTRETE*






Acodap/3064 5.2K viewsOct 8 at 13:48 CUENTAS DE VOX PARAISOS FISCALES 













VOXEMITAS Y PODEMITAS AHORA MISMO ​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (18 Oct 2022)

*CHANCHULLOS Y CUENTAS DE UGT ( PRESUNTAMENTE) *
*PANAMA *
lo que les gusta Panama todo el arco parlamentario




 *UN PASEO POR LOS SINDICATOS*
PEDRO SÁNCHEZ NO HA SUFRIDO NINGUNA HUELGA GENERAL

Alvaro Arteaga G. @Alvaroexsub 17h


presuntas cuentas de sindicalistas en paraísos fiscales según denuncian los topos del #ExpedienteRoyuela
​


*>>>* *Cándido Méndez Rodríguez,* ex secretario general de UGT: 2.200.000 dólares en la isla de man

_Ouh yeah _






*>>>* Antonio Armando Ferrer Sais, sindicalista de @UGT_Comunica y actual senador del @PSOE,
tendría 1.200.000 dólares en panamá

observerse el _"Rictus Panamensis" _que se les dibuja en la cara con una media sonrisa. a los que tiene cuentas ocultas en PANANA





*>>>* José Javier Cubillo García, sindicalista de @UGT_Comunica, tendría 1.050.000 dólares en las bahamas



*>>> Antonio Retamino Mejías, sindicalista de @UGT_Comunica, me ha parecido contar 6 depósitos de 150.000 euros en liechtenstein




>>> María Cardeñosa Peñas, responsable de finanzas de @CCOO, tendría 1.738.226 dólares en Irlanda




>>> Agustín Martín Martínez @Agmartinccoo, secretario de organización y extensión sindical de @CCOO, tendría 1.772.197 dólares en luxemburgo



>>> María Cruz Vicente Peralta @MariCruzCCOO, secretaria de acción sindical y empleo de @CCOO, tendría 1.034.280 dólares en luxemburgo



>>> Carlos Gutiérrez Calderón @AlixDeRojas, secretario de estudios y formación sindical de @CCOO, tendría 1.620.043 dólares en panamá



>>> Empar Pablo Martínez @emparpm, secretaria de comunicación de @CCOO, tendría 847.284 euros en andorra



>>> Juan Carlos Fernández Moreno, sindicalista de @CCOO, tendría, según he podido contar, seis depósitos de 150.000 dólares en panamá*







ACODAP : hace una cata de Cuentas en Paraisos Fiscales a SINDICATOS : Candido Mendez de boina verde a apesesabrado con cts Islas Caiman


ACODAP UGT tiene mas algunos sindicalistas que los politicos salidos hasta ahora SINIDICATOS FULL DOPADOS | COMPRADOS | DROGADISIMOS | MAS PASTA QUE MUCHOS POLITICOS EN TORNO AL 1 MILLON DE EUROS DE EN CUENTAS EN PARAISOS FISCALES CANDIDO MENDEZ DE UGT DE BOINA VERDE A APESEBRADO...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (18 Oct 2022)

_THE PANAMA FACE _


_..ES LA CARA DE SATISFACION QUE SE TE QUEDA. AL SABAR QUE SE TIENE UNAS PESETILLAS AHORRADA CON MUCHO ESFUERZO..._
_...BETILLAS ..._















*JUAN MANUEL MORENO BONILLA PRESIDENTE JUNTA DE ANDALUCIA ( PP) *
*BLADEX PANAMA*










Expediente Royuela : (sic) " RELACION DE PRESIDENTES AUTONOMICOS DEL NARCOESTADO DE ESPAÑA CON CUENTAS EN EL EXTRANJERO "


RELACION DE PRESIDENTES AUTONOMICOS DEL NARCOESTADO DE ESPAÑA CON CUENTAS EN EL EXTRANJERO 25 jun 2022 A ver si lo pudieran poner en formato texto para ver un vistazo rapido María Victoria Chivite Navascués (born 1978) i President of the Government of Navarra en la maleta van 100.000...




www.burbuja.info












#ExpedienteRoyuela saca a la luz un listado de presidentes autonómicos que, presuntamente, tienen cientos de miles de euros en paraísos fiscales - El Diestro


#ExpedienteRoyuela saca a la luz un listado de presidentes autonómicos que, presuntamente, tienen cientos de miles de euros en paraísos fiscales




www.eldiestro.es




SINDICALISTAS DE UGT
​​

​


----------



## Chihiro (18 Oct 2022)

ciberobrero dijo:


> Te cito:
> 
> 
> Cuando dice bandas latinas o menas?
> ...



No entiendo realmente tu pregunta. En todo el video deja claramente que el problema son las BANDAS LATINAS. Para empezar habla de que son los "hijos de los inmigrantes" los que están creando dichas bandas, pero si lo que buscas son las palabras textuales en esta parte lo dice con total claridad:



Luego habla del problema de las zonas NO-GO. Si la gente es incapaz de saber lo que significa eso, ni tu, ni yo, ni este señor tienen la culpa de ello.


----------



## Norbat (18 Oct 2022)

El mantero de Podemos tiene menos luces que un barco pirata


----------



## Fabs (18 Oct 2022)

La intervención del poli genial, interesantísima, tratando seriamente una asunto muy grave y de actualidad. Y cuando llega el turno de "la comisión", empieza el circo, se van todos por peteneras y montan un show más falso que judas pero tan falso como ellos. No les importa nada una mierda de lo dicho por el experto, como mucho harán ver que lo escucharon para montar su show de brega entre ideologías y partidos. Allí sólo están para hacer el paripé, para ver quién ladra más fuerte en esa estúpida confrontación de poses e imposturas de quienes ni se ocupan ni preocupan del tema de la comisión si no es para llevarlo a su redil de las más torticeras y patéticas maneras propias sólo de inútiles y descerebrados que se desgañitan en rifirrafes sin sentido mientras el país se va a pique y esos despreciables parecen gigolós televisivos sólo preocupados por seguir en el candelero.


----------



## SPQR (18 Oct 2022)

Es penoso. Da la sensacion de que le escriben previamente las replicas así en genérico, se le ve claramente leyendolas, y no sabe ni leer. En 16:35 dice “xonofobia”



Norbat dijo:


> El mantero de Podemos tiene menos luces que un barco pirata



Dejo la fuente original del vidrio y no la editada de LD.


----------



## olalai (18 Oct 2022)

mateww dijo:


> No hace falta salir a la calle con antorchas, con cambiar un poco las leyes bastaría, la primera la del menor rebajando la edad penal y la segunda, la que te permita defenderte, como mínimo en tu casa



Y no tolerar al "visitante" delincuente, vago o ambas cosas que nos toca aguantar y mantener. Ah, y sería hora de cerrar fronteras (no se lo cree nadie, ya lo sé) porque los que ya están van procreando y llamando a paisanos y tal


----------



## olalai (18 Oct 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> Realmente no sé cual sería la fórmula para revertir la situación actual. Seguramente la solución sea una combinación de factores.
> 
> ¿Penas más duras? No tengo claro que la solución pase por aumentar la población carcelaria, y por consiguiente, los gastos para el estado. Aunque no estaría mal en determinados delitos.
> 
> ...



Pues si, de esas pequeñas nimiedades que se dejan pasar en un joven, luego tenemos como resultado, o a un personaje de poco fiar y bastante amoral o, como mínimo, un futuro adulto que aprendió de cómo le trataban: permisividad, falta de firmeza, relativismo... Esto va ligado al desastre que se aprecia en España: todo tiene importancia relativa si no me jode a mí o a los míos directamente, súmalo a una ignorancia que te tira de espaldas y las estupideces que se consumen en redes y tal y qué sale?
Hay gente con cabeza que hace que convivir valga la pena, sólo necesitamos encontrar esas personas afines y apoyarse los unos a los otros más que nunca. De la ley y el estado siempre digo que NO espero nada, que están a otras cosas como se dice por aquí.


----------

